# Micro-USB Kabel für Xbox One Controller



## Autorocker (31. Juli 2014)

*Micro-USB Kabel für Xbox One Controller*

Hi Leute,
ich bin zurzeit auf der Suche nach einem passendem Kabel für meinen Xbox One Controller, den ich am PC verwende.
Bisher hat mir die Suche nur Unglück gebracht und Nerven gekostet, denn ich habe mir zwei Kabel gekauft und konnte sie gleich wieder zurückschicken, weil sie nicht in der Anschlußbuchse vom Controller gehalten haben. Von einem Kumpel habe ich ein originales Nokia Ladekabel ausprobiert, welches auch gehalten hatte. Allerdings war das Kabel zu kurz.
Kurzum, ich suche ein USB auf Micro-USB Kabel mit 3m Länge, welches auch im Controller halten soll.
Vll hat ja jmd. Erfahrungen mit qualitativ guten Kabeln.

Danke im Vorraus


----------



## Oberst Klink (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: Micro-USB Kabel für Xbox One Controller*

Da kannst du jedes x-beliebige Kabel kaufen, nach ein paar Wochen oder Monaten fällt es sowieso wieder von alleine raus. Am besten du schickst den kabellosen Controller zurück und bestellst einen mit Kabel 

Ansonsten kannst du ja einmal das USB-Kabel um den Controller wickeln, so dass du eine Zugentlastung hast. Das sollte dann auch funktionieren. Alternativ geht auch ein Kabelbinder.

Aber wie gesagt, du kannst ein Kabel vom Hersteller A kaufen das eine Weile hält, aber genau so gut eines erwischen, dass immer rausfällt.


----------



## Autorocker (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: Micro-USB Kabel für Xbox One Controller*

Gute Kabel werden ja wohl eine ganze Weile halten...das Kabel steckt bei mir zumindest die ganze Zeit im Controller und wird nicht rausgemacht
Es geht auch nicht wirklich darum, dass das Kabel rausfällt, sondern dass die billigen Kabel zwar drin stecken aber immer so einen komischen Wackelkontakt haben, wodurch der Controller aller paar Sekunden an und aus geht (hab mich oben etwas schlecht ausgedrückt). Das komische bei manchen Kabeln ist, dass sie den Controller zwar mit Strom versorgen, aber keine Daten leiten können (weswegen der Controller auch meistens aus bleibt)

Deswegen suche ich auch nach einem qualitativen Kabel.


----------



## Oberst Klink (1. August 2014)

*AW: Micro-USB Kabel für Xbox One Controller*

Und was wenn der Controller der Übeltäter ist? Es wäre ja durchaus denkbar, dass die USB-Buchse einen Wackler hat und nicht das Kabel. Wenn mehrere Kabel nicht funktionieren, liegt es eher am Controller.


----------



## Autorocker (1. August 2014)

Aber einige Kabel funktionieren ja perfekt. Die stecken auch fest ohne zu wackeln.


----------



## Typhoon007 (18. November 2014)

*AW: Micro-USB Kabel für Xbox One Controller*

Habe vorhin ein Thread geöffnet und das hier zu spät also gerade erst gesehen. Na ja ich schließe mich hier trotzdem mal an und stelle miene fragen.

Ich habe mir eine gebrauchte Xbox One Controller gekauft die in den nächsten tagen bei mir ankommen wird. Der Verkäufer meinte das da kein Mini USB Kabel dabei war. Er sendet mir halt bloss den Controller und die Originalverpackung. Ist es wirklich so? Liegt dem Controller wirklich kein Kabel oder sonnstwas bei? Ausser eine Anleitung vielleicht. Dann werde ich wohl so ein Mini USB Kabel kaufen müssen aber ich weiss nicht welches genau. Ich besitze ja auch die Konsole nicht und kenne mich damit garnicht aus. Ich möchte es am PC benutzen. Die Treiber dafür sind ja vorhanden habe ich mal gelesen. Bis irgendwann auch der Wireless Adapter erscheint werde ich halt mit dem Kabel an mein PC anschließen und damit zocken. So hier habe ich eine gefunden aber ist das auch der richtige. Das ist ja ein Play and Charge Kabel. Kann ich damit auch am PC gleichzeitig zocken und die Batterie aufladen oder wie funktioniert das ganze? Wenn da bloss Ladekabel dran steht kann ich denn auch ganz sicher sein das es auch daten überträgt oder ist das Kabel dann nur zum aufladen?
Games: USB Ladekabel 3m (USB/Micro USB), schwarz

Edit:
Threadersteller welches Kabel hast du inzwischen gefunden das auch wirklich hält? Will ja auch nicht das der kabel ständig wackelkontakt hat oder ganz abfällt. Das würde mich natürlich auch sehr stören.


----------



## Typhoon007 (19. November 2014)

*AW: Micro-USB Kabel für Xbox One Controller*

Werde das hier bestellen. Ist doch der richtige oder? Bei manchen steht Mini USB und nicht Micro USB. Was ist der unterschied? Die darf ich nicht verwechseln oder? Ich brauche ein Micro USB und nicht Mini USB richtig?

Xbox One Play & Charge Ladekabel für Controller 3m mit micro USB: Amazon.de: Games

Oder den Flachkabel hier. Ist glaube ich besser so ein Flachkabel.
Amazon.de


----------



## Typhoon007 (9. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Micro-USB Kabel für Xbox One Controller*

Ist es bei euch auch so das der Linke Analog Stick ab und zu selbständig macht so das der Spielcharakter anfängt sich langsam vorwärts zu bewegen oder wenn man im Spielmenü ist das er selbständig nach oben navigiert bis ich den Stick berühre? Ist mein Analogstick defekt oder liegt es daran das die sehr empfindlich sind? Das nervt ziemlich wenn das passiert.


----------

